# New Jersey Marriage Equality Bill



## nuckfumbertheory (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.app.com/article/20091207/NEWS03/91207005/State Senate panel OKs N.J. gay marriage bill


Hey folks Not sure if anyone here is from NJ but our senators have this bill on their plates and it's pretty well split If any of you would get on the horn to either of these folks to put some pressure on them you don't need to live in their district just leave a message saying that you want them to pass this bill because discrimination is out and equal rights is in. Tell them there will be hell to pay. doesn't matter just start leaving voice mails.

John A. Girgenti (D): (973) 427-1229
Senator Paul A. Sarlo (D): (201) 804-8118


----------



## Gypsybones (Dec 8, 2009)

hey yeah! I don't live in jerzy but this kind of shit I love! 
so get on the phones and start blowing voice mails up people! you can say anything just tell'em to fuck off and pass the damn bill.


----------



## nuckfumbertheory (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks for the support. gotta give 'em some hell.


----------



## smellyskelly (Dec 8, 2009)

word. i called, used big words, and stuff.


----------

